# Halloween Party Invitations



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey Guys! I thought you might like to see my Halloween party invitation that I did a few years ago. It may inspire you, or you may find something you can use in your invitations. I found these cardboard coffins that you can mail and dreamed up this invitation. 








I aged the cardboard with thinned down acrylic paint and stamped the skull in the middle. On the other side I printed mailing labels and they were actually sent through the regular mail. 
When you opened the coffin there was Spanish moss and a skeleton tied to a rolled invitation. The skeletons I cut off of a garland I got from Oriental Trading Company. And because I didn't want to use paper (which is too hard to unroll and have it look good) I ended up using cheap cotton fabric and aging it with tea. I cut it to size, and then glued wooden dowels painted black and rolled it up.








For the printed wording I used a t-shirt transfer and printed out the invitation onto the transfer (backwards) and then ironed it onto the stained fabric.








It was a great party and I had a blast doing it. The RSVP info was printed on the inside of the coffin and the rules to the "Who Am I" game that we played that night were printed on a piece of orange cardstock on the inside bottom of the coffin. It was the "Boneyard Bash" and it was probably my best party ever. I need to throw one again..but I just can't seem to find the time.


----------



## Headless

Very creative


----------



## Pumpkin5

Headless said:


> :jol: Thanks Headless! I had a great time creating this invitation. I think this is the biggest part of creating a good party theme...because people that are intrigued by the invitation will not risk missing the party of the year because of a conflicting schedule.  Hook them on the invite....and then reel the fishies in!!!!


----------



## skeletonowl

I'm astounded at the amount of work you put into this! If you get an invitation like this there is no way you want to miss that party! Looks great!


----------



## Pumpkin5

skeletonowl said:


> I'm astounded at the amount of work you put into this! If you get an invitation like this there is no way you want to miss that party! Looks great!


:jol: Thank you skeletonowl!!! I do agree...if the invitation looks this 'thought-out' it kind of ruins the thought of not going...like what are you going to miss? We also had the party catered which was expensive...but made it fun for me...and we also had a karokee machine and everyone loved it and after the third round of drinks was way more popular!!!! All in all this was the best party I ever threw and I think it was because everyone HAD to dress up and it let's down your walls because it was all set to HAVE FUN!!!!:jol:


----------



## cerinad

I adore these...I keep wanting to these but never can find the coffins...where does one find those? Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Pumpkin5

cerinad said:


> I adore these...I keep wanting to these but never can find the coffins...where does one find those? Thanx for sharing.


:jol: The website is 4halloweencoffins.com and if I remember correctly, they shipped super fast. They come shipped flat, unassembled, but all you do is fold the creases and they come together so easily. They have some neat ideas on how to use them as well. You will love them if you use them.


----------



## bobzilla

WOW!
So much thought and detail went into theses 
Pretty awesome!!!


----------



## fontgeek

If their price per coffin scares you away, you might look at: http://www.do-it-yourself-invitations.com/free-printable-halloween-invitations.html
They give you a template so that you can make your own coffins, and the plans are free.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Those are FABULOUS! I bookmarked this one for Halloween use down the road. Maybe next year?


----------



## drevilstein

Those are terrific, very well thought out!


----------



## Fright Boy

Nice, you go above and beyond, Sir. How many of those did you have to make? I did something similar once, but I used Black Construction Paper, cause I'm lazy like that.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks guys! The great thing about an invitation like this is that everyone WANTS to come to a party with an invitation so distinct. Frightboy, I made 50, the party was adults only and I invited 50 couples. BTW, I'm a female gourd.


----------



## morbidmaden

These are amazing


----------



## fdlinson

*Help!*

I've spent the last hour searching for those cardboard coffins to no avail. The site 4halloweencoffins.com just directed me to a search engine with multiple choices, I've clicked on most of them but still can't find the ones you got. I think I'm now stuck on the idea and can't let it go! Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Headless

You could print your own fdlinson http://miniatures.about.com/od/seasonalminiature1/ss/papercoffin.htm


----------



## Fright Boy

*Coffin Mailer Template*

I may just be able to help you guys out. I work in TV and a few years back FOX mailed us these coffins








(sorry for the potato quality)
with a copy of the Treehouse of Horror for the corresponding year. I took one apart and traced it out on construction paper.








Then went to Kinkos and had them scan it. I could then resize the jpg as needed and print them out. I then traced them on black construction paper, cut them out, put them together, and put them in coworkers mailboxes. 
I have since had my external hd go down, but thankfully I never threw out the construction paper I traced it out on. I just need to go somewhere that can scan it (that Kinkos shut down). If I get the file I will share it on here.


----------

